# Popcorn/Vermiculite Ceilings



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all, just wanting to draw on someone elses experience here. In Australia those ceilings that look like they have been sprayed with popcorn are called vermiculite.

I remember the very first one I ever did (maybe in 1989)and I suppose every other painter does too. We got caught out and seven durms of ceiling flat later we finished a lounge and dining room in a unit!!!!!

Now days I undercoat with bin sealer and then apply two coats of ceiling flat. 

I just saw a picture of a guy in the States who strips them back.......how hard is this to do, what potential issues are there with doing this. Apart from the potential of having a very uneven concrete slab to patch after?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> Hi all, just wanting to draw on someone elses experience here. In Australia those ceilings that look like they have been sprayed with popcorn are called vermiculite.
> 
> I remember the very first one I ever did (maybe in 1989)and I suppose every other painter does too. We got caught out and seven durms of ceiling flat later we finished a lounge and dining room in a unit!!!!!
> 
> ...


The potential hazard is that the older ones often contain asbestos. They had to stop making it here in the states in 1978, but could continue using the material that had already been produced.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Should the unit managers have an asbestos report if the building did contain it. Or is it up to one painter to find a unit with it in and then report the issue?

I have painted a few and never tested for asbestos (how did I miss this). I wont make that error again!


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Googler : Libby, Montana...there is a documentary. Vermiculite ain't no joke. Similarly, if you have a chance..watch A Civil Actioonn..same company.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd expect the owner to know. However, I live in the former 3-decker capital of the world, and you would be surprised at who does and does not know about the lead present in the buildings here, despite the billboards.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Csheils said:


> Googler : Libby, Montana...there is a documentary. Vermiculite ain't no joke. Similarly, if you have a chance..watch A Civil Actioonn..same company.


Thanks...............I was also goggling pics of stripping these ceilings. A lot of people don't mention asbestos at all. Oh well, there is another $120 charge to add for testing.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Acoustic removal is a lovely job. Thank goodness here in SoCal there is abundance of day laborers perfect for that.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

From the land of popcorn ceilings Fl. Removal is easy it's just very messy, unless it's been painted then it's much harder. Take a pump up sprayer fill with water add a fabric softener, give a good soaking (not dripping) wait about 10 minutes wet again. Then start scrapping with a 6" drywall knife, if you go any bigger they have a curve in them and the corners will dig in and you will have a lot of repairs. Make sure you cover everything.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

From what I've learned in training class, 1% of asbestos is considered hazardous in acoustic ceiling material, according to CalOSHA. If you're encapsulating it with paint, there is no concern. But if you're removing it and it becomes friable, procedures similar to what Toolnut described should be followed. 

I believe they require a two barrier 6 mil plastic sheet containment, [with isolated decon area AKA "Dog House"] and a high grade poly tape. The worker should be in proper PPE including HEPA respiration, using a water/soap mixer to saturate, and emulsify any asbestos. Hopefully, the asbestos wasn't coated before removal. Containment should only be removed after a primer sealer is applied.

The best thing to do is have it tested by a Lab before proceeding.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Removal is something I have never done, I was just considering it as a option. With the thought of asbestos being in there the answer is.......let the $1200 job go to the next bloke. I don't need to make $400 off the job that badly.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

When was asbestos outlawed 1978 wasn't it. If house was built or remodeled after that I wouldn't worry about asbestos. However if it worries you have it tested and add on the bill.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> When was asbestos outlawed 1978 wasn't it. If house was built or remodeled after that I wouldn't worry about asbestos. However if it worries you have it tested and add on the bill.


The had to stop making it for residential applications in '78. In some parts of the country, the remaining stock of it was being used into the mid-'80s.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Gough said:


> The had to stop making it for residential applications in '78. In some parts of the country, the remaining stock of it was being used into the mid-'80s.



This is my concern. House by house, yes we can get asbestos testing. In a unit complex that's fine too but I had not considered vermiculite to contain asbestos. I though it was an old product that gardeners used to hold moisture in soil.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

When Ive removed it I set up my smallest paint sprayer to get the nasty stuff wet. When it is wet and not air born it was not as big a problem for asbestos. The real mess was to re-mud the tape joints,popcorn covers a multitude of drywall sins, texture sand and prime and paint. Never ,ever ever, do it in an occupied home. We had to do it that way once and the mess was un believable.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

According to wikipedia:
In Australia, asbestos was widely used in construction and other industries between 1945 and 1980. From the 1970s there was increasing concern about the dangers of asbestos, and its use was phased out. Mining ceased in 1983. The use of asbestos was phased out in 1989 and banned entirely in December 2003. The dangers of asbestos are now well known in Australia and there is help and support for sufferers from asbestosis or mesothelioma.[31]


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Roamer the dangers are very well known here but not for popcorn ceilings


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I was posting more for the fact that even relatively new homes could potentially have asbestos in them in Australia, since asbestos wasn't completely outlawed until 2003. So there is a very good chance that every popcorn ceiling in homes before 2003 potentially have asbestos.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Over here no homes use the popcorn ceilings.........we only get this on solid construction work like 3 story walk ups and highrise units.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Just spray it with 2 coats latex. Works every time. Flawless finish. 5/17 tip.. hit water stains with bin first..


----------

